# new bowfishing platform



## coyotebgone (Jun 6, 2011)

made out of aluminum.  Weight about 75lb without lights. 

5000 watts. 

Hope you guys like.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good.

How high is that and how high to the top bar?


----------



## coyotebgone (Jun 6, 2011)

The deck is approximately 10" above the top rail of the boat.  The hand rail is 21" above the deck.  Construction is 1" 1/8" square aluminum tube.  0.80 deck with sherwin williams sanded deck paint.  Approximate weight is 75lbs without lights.


----------



## coyotebgone (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, It may be a lil bit over built, I weight 315lbs and my bowfishing friend is 280lbs.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 8, 2011)

Deck is great, but you might need a bigger boat!!!



> FYI, It may be a lil bit over built, I weight 315lbs and my bowfishing friend is 280lbs.


----------



## markland (Jun 8, 2011)

Put 300 watt bulbs in there and run a lighter, quieter generator and you will be much happier!  Not much difference at all in the light output on the water and you have more then enough lights on that deck.  Ran 300 watt halogens for many years before switching over to the MH lights and they did just fine.
I would even suggest removing 2 of those lights up front and installing them in the back of the boat as well, shoot alot of fish trying to run around the back many times and really appreciate having some light back there.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 8, 2011)

markland said:


> Put 300 watt bulbs in there and run a lighter, quieter generator and you will be much happier! Not much difference at all in the light output on the water and you have more then enough lights on that deck. Ran 300 watt halogens for many years before switching over to the MH lights and they did just fine.
> I would even suggest removing 2 of those lights up front and installing them in the back of the boat as well, shoot alot of fish trying to run around the back many times and really appreciate having some light back there.


I just put in the 225 ultras instead of my 300's and WoW!
I actually turned my back lights on the deck toward the back some and that really helped. May add 2 more to the back of the boat still and have 12 lights. Looks good and simple man


----------

